

Experience the C1 cloud server with a free 15 minutes trial - jugalps
http://labs.online.net/try-it

======
seansh
"Forget virtualization and all its doubts, you now have true dedicated
hardware!" This seems very interesting. But I would really like to know the
price plans.

